
Indo-Pacific Ocean warming is changing global rainfall patterns - xbmcuser
https://phys.org/news/2019-11-indo-pacific-ocean-global-rainfall-patterns.html
======
xbmcuser
The changing rain patterns are getting more noticeable. I am in agricultural
trade and have been noticing a lot of crop size and quality variations because
of unseasonal or untimely rains. For example if rain happens 20-25 day before
the expected period the flowers get destroyed so you get fewer fruits. Or when
the rains are 15-20 days later than expected the fruit quality and size is as
not good as the fruits didn't get the water when growing on the trees.

